# Blondes, Brunettes or REDHEAD?



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I've always been a Blonde kind of guy, but I'm warming up to Redheads!








Here's a Redhead I did for a friend in Minneapolis that was shot in Texas in January! As nice as the bird was plummage wise...It still had A LOT of pin feathers on the head and side pockets, that made it difficult to work with! The head was virtually all pin feathers! Enjoy!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I thought I was going to see something else, but, nice bird! 8)


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Nice looking Redhead!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

Rick Acker,

Very nice job! Is this a side interest? :beer:


----------

